

Tubes.io is a hosted scraping and web automation platform - wslh
http://tubes.io/

======
selectout
As much as I think there needs to be a service like this, I am not sure I
support it with their Rotating IP's point. I mean if a website or company
wants to block you for scraping content I think that should be there right. It
also makes me tend to believe this site doesn't follow the robots.txt
agreement as they are advertising themselves as getting by any website access
blocks.

